# b13 front grill



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

hey people let me know how to excatly trim the center of my sentra's front grill out to make it look better.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

gtr_b13 said:


> hey people let me know how to excatly trim the center of my sentra's front grill out to make it look better.


SEARCH!

there's a couple write-ups on how to do this. i've writen one (kinda) myself. do a search for "mesh grill" in the b13 section and you'll find _several_ threads.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Dremel, time, steady hand and patience! These are the key's to having it turn out nice, have a back up plan to get one from your local yard in case you damge it or gethalfway and realize you got yourself into more then you can handle.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i used a dry wall saw and a lot of aggressive force. took me about 10 minutes to cut all the slats out.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

dremel, bondo, mesh grill and some time to do it


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

but what about the bottom clips for the mounting brackets between the head lights. do you jus cut out everything and jus cut round them or what cause i want this to come out clean.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

The center one's obviously have to go but i think i just notched out around the end one's so i could get the mesh in, i also found that using a hacksw blade worked well also since it has fine teeth. It's not as hard as it seem's you just have to look at it and have your plan before you start cutting, take your time and good luck!


----------



## hotboy (May 1, 2002)

jingjing said:


> dremel, bondo, mesh grill and some time to do it


like that grill. could u make one for me? shoot me a price


----------



## louisvilledrummer2k4 (Jun 9, 2004)

jingjing said:


> dremel, bondo, mesh grill and some time to do it


Damn that grille looks great!!


----------



## sanbaifo (Jun 3, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## hotboy (May 1, 2002)

yah, you should make some for us b13'ers. you could put me first on the list!!!!!!!!! Just name the price


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

hey mane i jus finished my grill it came out freekin sweet ill post pics later i still got a little final touches to do. thanx for the help


----------



## hotboy (May 1, 2002)

gtr_b13 said:


> hey mane i jus finished my grill it came out freekin sweet ill post pics later i still got a little final touches to do. thanx for the help


that's cool I wanna see some pics when you're through


----------



## pimpinboi (Jul 12, 2004)

jingjing said:


> dremel, bondo, mesh grill and some time to do it



Damn how much for to make a grill i have 92 XE that look really tyte dude


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

how do you even put a pic on here


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

you have to use the


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

pimpinboi said:


> Damn how much for to make a grill i have 92 XE that look really tyte dude


unfortunatly you can only do that to the 93/94 grills. the 91/92 grills don't have the same "border" in which you can cut the slats out of.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

sno said:


> unfortunatly you can only do that to the 93/94 grills. the 91/92 grills don't have the same "border" in which you can cut the slats out of.


Can you take a 93/94 grill and put it on a 91/92? Or does it line up differently?


----------



## SpidE-R (Jul 13, 2004)

different but you can modify something really simple...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

glowsentra said:


> Can you take a 93/94 grill and put it on a 91/92? Or does it line up differently?


from what i hear it's _really_ different. you'll need 93/94 headlights, filler pieces, and other parts. if you run a search you'll get all the info you need.


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

here it is i dont know if it will work


----------

